# Phase Linear Aliante Subs (4 total)



## xconcepts (May 17, 2011)

Willing to sell for less than listed, need them gone due to airline tickets I have to buy to get my kids to Japan

12" Aliante SI LTD

12" Aliante SI

Pair of 10" Aliante SI


----------



## xconcepts (May 17, 2011)

Had to relist, still available, willing to make a deal

Aliante SI 12 LTD

Aliante SI 12

Pair of Aliante SI 10's


----------

